# Bostonians of the Year:  Paul Langone



## Carol (Jan 6, 2010)

A private citizen (a boxer!) who was carrying saved a doctor from being stabbed to death at Mass. General Hospital. 

http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/magazine/articles/2009/12/20/the_responder/


----------



## seasoned (Jan 6, 2010)

Great story Carol. This is definitely a situation most would not want to find themselves in. Being faced with life or death decision's, under stress, is daunting, and only proper training, and a cool head will prevail, as it did.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lklawson (Jan 6, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Being faced with life or death decision's, under stress, is daunting, and only proper training, and a cool head will prevail, as it did.


Humans are ABSOLUTELY *TERRIBLE *at keeping a "cool head."  It's just not in our make up to make snap decisions well.  In most cases "good snap decisions" are either the result of prior training or luck.

That's why I agree with you that proper prior training is vital.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bobby135 (Jan 6, 2010)

I know Paul pretty well and proud to say that he is a friend of mine.  He is a great guy and truly believes that he did what anyone else would do.  I believe that what he did was exceptional.


----------

